# Dish HD vs. DirecTV HD



## falconer185 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a newbie to these forums, so please forgive me if these are dumb questions.

I've been a DirecTV DVR subscriber for almost 3 yrs. I called yesterday to upgrade to HD, and they wanted to charge me $300 for the equipment. After complaining, they went down to $200 (makes me wonder how low they'll go if I keep negotiating, but I hate doing that!). I got an offer in the mail for Dish HD with free HD DVR, so now I'm considering switching to Dish. Here are my questions:

1) In general, which system is better for HD, Dish or DirecTV?
2) I understand that my local channels would be in SD. I live too far from the transmitters to get them OTA with an HD antenna, but can I at least get the network shows in HD? I don't care if my local news is in SD, but I want the prime time shows in HD.
3) Will my RSN (New England Sports Network) be in HD?
4) Will I get Speed Channel in HD (I'm a NASCAR nut)? I know I can't get Hot Pass with Dish, but I have it now on DirecTV it's not all that great.
5) I believe I need a 2nd dish to pick up HD up here in Maine. I used the utility program to determine the azimuth angle, and it said 186 deg. Does that sound right? I've got to check to see if I've got a clear view at that angle.

One feature that I like about Dish's HD DVR is the PIP feature. That's the one thing I really miss since I switched from cable to DirecTV.

Thanks!


----------



## broke (Jul 17, 2007)

falconer185 said:


> I'm a newbie to these forums, so please forgive me if these are dumb questions.
> 
> I've been a DirecTV DVR subscriber for almost 3 yrs. I called yesterday to upgrade to HD, and they wanted to charge me $300 for the equipment. After complaining, they went down to $200 (makes me wonder how low they'll go if I keep negotiating, but I hate doing that!).


Some members are claiming they are getting the HD DVR from DV for 19.95, it depends on your status as a customer from what i gather.



falconer185 said:


> 1) In general, which system is better for HD, Dish or DirecTV?


I have had both providers recently. As of this post Dish Network HD is better. They have more channels. However DTV is supposed to have 150 HD channels by years end.



falconer185 said:
 

> 2) I understand that my local channels would be in SD. I live too far from the transmitters to get them OTA with an HD antenna, but can I at least get the network shows in HD? I don't care if my local news is in SD, but I want the prime time shows in HD.


You would have to check Dish Networks site or call them to see if they offer locals threw the dish. For me they did not and DTV did........It was a big reason for my switch.



falconer185 said:


> 3) Will my RSN (New England Sports Network) be in HD?


I live in Connecticut. When i first had comcast i had NESN in HD. When i switched to dish network I didnt. Even now with DTV i dont get NESN in HD



falconer185 said:


> 4) Will I get Speed Channel in HD (I'm a NASCAR nut)? I know I can't get Hot Pass with Dish, but I have it now on DirecTV it's not all that great.


Not available on Dish Network either



falconer185 said:


> 5) I believe I need a 2nd dish to pick up HD up here in Maine. I used the utility program to determine the azimuth angle, and it said 186 deg. Does that sound right? I've got to check to see if I've got a clear view at that angle.


Yes you will have 2 dishes to pick up the sat's unless you get HD locals threw the dish. Then they will set you up with a Dish that will catch all 3 birds.



falconer185 said:


> One feature that I like about Dish's HD DVR is the PIP feature. That's the one thing I really miss since I switched from cable to DirecTV.
> 
> Thanks!


From my experience I prefer cable DVR's over Sat providers. I have had Comcast DVR and VIP611 (or 622....forgot model number)from Dishnetwork. When i switched to DTV I didnt want a DVR anymore. I didnt care for Dish Network DVR and ended up just getting rid of it when i had the service (costly seeing how i paid 199.99 lease for it). I figured DTV DVR would be the same so i didnt even bother getting one.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

1. This has been argued about, do a search and check the posts. For the most part, Direct has been making claims as to having the most 'capacity' but at the moment seems to be behind Dish although they do offer some HD that Dish does not currently have.
2. Not with Dish (prevented by FCC). Not sure about Direct (I have heard some conflicting reports on this). You may want to check antennaweb.org to see what they say about your OTA, they usually list what you should get and how to get it.
3. Direct = Yes, Dish = No.
4. Speed HD is not available to anyone yet.
5. With Dish, you may need a wing dish for 61.5, not sure if 129 footprint is seen in Maine. (I'm sure someone will chime in on this one.)

Note: The pip only works if receiver is in single user mode on Dish receivers, keep this in mind if you need to hook up for more than one tv.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

broke said:


> From my experience I prefer cable DVR's over Sat providers. I have had Comcast DVR and VIP611 (or 622....forgot model number)from Dishnetwork. When i switched to DTV I didnt want a DVR anymore. I didnt care for Dish Network DVR and ended up just getting rid of it when i had the service (costly seeing how i paid 199.99 lease for it). I figured DTV DVR would be the same so i didnt even bother getting one.


As a new Dish customer, the HD DVR receiver would be free, existing customers have to pay the up front fee.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

broke said:


> I have had both providers recently. As of this post Dish Network HD is better. They have more channels. However DTV is supposed to have 150 HD channels by years end.


Actually, their *CLAIM *is that they will have 100 HD channels by the end of the year. I don't think anyone has come up with a verified list of 100 HD channels that will exist by the end of the year though (not counting locals).


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

biggest issue between dish and d* is customer service...I have had both and a family member just got rid of dish because of their customer service. I left them a while ago, because their customer service was terrible.


----------



## jimmy_27320 (Aug 18, 2007)

falconer185 said:


> I'm a newbie to these forums, so please forgive me if these are dumb questions.
> 
> I've been a DirecTV DVR subscriber for almost 3 yrs. I called yesterday to upgrade to HD, and they wanted to charge me $300 for the equipment. After complaining, they went down to $200 (makes me wonder how low they'll go if I keep negotiating, but I hate doing that!). I got an offer in the mail for Dish HD with free HD DVR, so now I'm considering switching to Dish. Here are my questions:
> 
> ...


You can get the HR20 from DTV for shipping cost. Send an email to customer service or call a retention rep. I just switched from Dish after my commitment was up and I could not wait to get back to DTV. Do not give up! You will get your HR20, but be nice.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

falconer185 said:


> I'm a newbie to these forums, so please forgive me if these are dumb questions.
> 
> I've been a DirecTV DVR subscriber for almost 3 yrs. I called yesterday to upgrade to HD, and they wanted to charge me $300 for the equipment. After complaining, they went down to $200 (makes me wonder how low they'll go if I keep negotiating, but I hate doing that!). I got an offer in the mail for Dish HD with free HD DVR, so now I'm considering switching to Dish. Here are my questions:
> 
> ...


Hi, Falconer!

Good questions all. I used to work in the Portland and Bangor offices, so hopefully I can help.

1) I work for Dish, I like the package, but am unfamiliar with Direct, so I can't give an informed opinion there.

2) Unfortunately not. Readfield is part of the Portland DMA, and the locals are not in HD yet. I'm guessing you're about 100 miles or so for most of the transmitters, so yeah, OTA would be tough.

3) Alas, no again. FSNE and NESN are not on in HD yet. I don't even have a rumor as to when this will happen.

4) Not yet, TTBOMK.

5) Yeah, you will need the wing dish pointed at 61.5. The azimuth sounds about right, and the elevation setting is 40 degrees, so you should be able to get up over the trees.

Hope it helps!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

You need to go to antennaweb.org and do a local signal search. When I did 1 w/ just your zip it shows that the digital channels are coming from several cities. Some were as close as 16 some as far away as of 50. But w/ exact address & zip will be more accurate. Also terrain makes a difference as well. As far as your not being in the Portland DMA not sure on that count either. It is the closest to you that carries CBS, & NBC. Find out what you local cable co carries and that will steer you as to if that is in your "DMA". I didn't see that the stations were in HD over E* anyway. It does look like that D* may have them in HD though. So now it's time for you to do your homework.


----------



## Ron61250 (Jul 19, 2002)

I must agree with gazzie4, I still have both but will be dropping dish shortly.My opinion is that direct is much more customer friendly. Ron


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

I switched over a few months ago from DTV after 11 years. My wife and I bought a new TV and wanted HD. Called DTV and was told I would have to pay full price for all the equip and install. 

So far I've been happy with Dish. I miss my Tivo interface and think Dish's is a little clunky and confusing. 

I am in the minority that I think Dish has horrible customer service. So far I have had a problem with every bill and when I call them I have to re-explain the problem several times before someone gets it. Very frustrating.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Richard King said:


> Actually, their *CLAIM *is that they will have 100 HD channels by the end of the year. I don't think anyone has come up with a verified list of 100 HD channels that will exist by the end of the year though (not counting locals).


I've counted 93 (not including PPV, including 29 HD RSNs) - assuming every channel the planned is actually available in HD for anyone to carry.

I'm not too worried about customer service ... I rarely use them. But when I get a bad experience I just forward it to CEO and get a better experience.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My parents had DirecTV on two different times... and each time had horrible experiences with customer service/technical support when their receivers had problems. Both times they were told basically that they would have to buy new receivers to replace the ones that died in less than a month. For some reason they tried the 2nd time (accidentally because they meant to sign up with Dish like me)... and had the same poor experience.

I've had nothing but good experiences with Dish and with support... but I recognize that everyone's mileage may vary.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

I left DirecTV after ten years because they wanted $300 for HD. I switched to ATT Dish Homezone for free. Dish HD is great and there are seventy some channels right now.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have E* & my brother has D* as far as customer service goes it stinks for both of us.


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

I have experience with both services and they both leave a lot to be desired. What makes the difference to me is that Dish's equipment is MUCH better and is much more functional such as PIP and the ability to run a second tv off the dvr. Also, I have a pocket dish and it is great for making me a mobile tv watcher. Also, I believe that for most people, Dish is less expensive. I know it is for me.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

NOW:

Dish Network has the MOST hd available ANYWHERE

Directv is a joke of a mess receiving assistance from USERS trying to get new hd to actually work right....

Winner: Dish Network, by far!


Future:

Directv (if and when it gets it's act together) will SHOCK AND AWE the public with all available HD.

Dish Network will simply step in and say: "ok, we will add TBSHD,SCIFIHD,USAHD,etc....to keep up. NO BIG DEAL.

Winner, and still champion..........DISH NETWORK.

I will take my 622/722 HD DVR's w/USB archiving anyday!
Have any of you actually tried channel surfing with an H20 or HR20?
It BLOWS. You can't even see what else is on with out reducing the screen to a PIP size. HOR....I....BLE.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

I went with Dish because of the 622 with no upfront cost and the better selection of HD. The only downsides to me at present are the unavailability of NFL Sunday Ticket and my local RSN in HD. I'm pretty happy at present but will re-evaluate when my 18 months are up.


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

James Long said:


> I've counted 93 (not including PPV, including 29 HD RSNs) - assuming every channel the planned is actually available in HD for anyone to carry.


Not to add fuel to the fire, but isn't just 1 HD RSNs available to each customer? With the RSN package you can get all RSNs, but due to out of market restrictions they typically black out the major sports games...which is the only thing in HD. Or has this changed?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I can get two RSNs with a regular subscription ... all RSNs with Sports Pack (subject to blackout).

Normally I don't count RSNs, but in the grand attempt to get to 100 channels it seemed to be worth noting --- this time.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

jimmy_27320 said:


> You can get the HR20 from DTV for shipping cost. Send an email to customer service or call a retention rep. I just switched from Dish after my commitment was up and I could not wait to get back to DTV. Do not give up! You will get your HR20, but be nice.


I left DirecTV after ten years because they wanted $299 to upgrade me to HD. Over the decade they never paid for any of my equipment or installs. They sure seem to be inconsistent in their treatment of their customers.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

kinglerch said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire, but isn't just 1 HD RSNs available to each customer? With the RSN package you can get all RSNs, but due to out of market restrictions they typically black out the major sports games...which is the only thing in HD. Or has this changed?


No, that is correct. We tried the all RSN (FSN) package (before CSN) a couple years ago and every game that wasn't from our local RSN was blacked out, so what was the point? Nothing...so we dropped it.

But when CSN(-CH) popped up and I could catch my Cubbies games there, that's all we needed.

What's funny is that last Wednesday, there was a Cubs/Reds game on ESPN and it was blacked out! I was like WTF? I live 370 freakin' miles from the ballpark, like I'm going to drive that far just to watch a game.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

falconer185 said:


> I'm a newbie to these forums, so please forgive me if these are dumb questions.
> 
> I've been a DirecTV DVR subscriber for almost 3 yrs. I called yesterday to upgrade to HD, and they wanted to charge me $300 for the equipment. After complaining, they went down to $200 (makes me wonder how low they'll go if I keep negotiating, but I hate doing that!). I got an offer in the mail for Dish HD with free HD DVR, so now I'm considering switching to Dish. Here are my questions:
> 
> ...


1) well this is debatable... DN currently has more channels (depending upon what you count as a channel) but DTV is *planning*/*promising* more soon which will give it more than DN. In all honesty, it's just a bunch of leapfrogging so ....

2) Well, see if DN carries your locals in HD - e.g. here in hartford they do not, so I get SD locals and EVERYTHING is SD, even the shows that are available in HD

3) nope, they do not carry it. NESN is also my RSN and it is not showing as HD.

4) don;'t think so

5) yes you'll need to point @ 61.5. here that's an azimuth of 177, so being further north your azimuth would be higher


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

Supposedly, Direct is going to be adding SpeedHD soon. If they add SciFi, USA, and Speed I'll be signing up with them if Dish doesn't add them as well. Another Nascar nut here. Plus Direct offers my locals in HD, Dish does not.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

He Save Dave said:


> Supposedly, Direct is going to be adding SpeedHD soon. If they add SciFi, USA, and Speed I'll be signing up with them if Dish doesn't add them as well. Another Nascar nut here. Plus Direct offers my locals in HD, Dish does not.


The locals in HD would be a big deal for me. Fortunately, I have an OTA, so I get locals in HD regardless. If direct had 'em, but dish didn't...I'd be gone!!


----------



## p316 (Sep 29, 2007)

to answer some question if you switch to dish. you will be missing alot of new hd channels @ a great price. i have been with dtv just as long as you have. i got my hd dvr for 199.00. and yes it lease which i don't care about that. i to have two dishes on my roof,one for local channels which is the 72.5 and a 5 lnb for hd.dtv new hd channel are mpeg4 which dish does not trans. in that format.and dtv has the most watched channels in hd. dish has voom. to my understanding dtv will be having more rsn in hd.



falconer185 said:


> I'm a newbie to these forums, so please forgive me if these are dumb questions.
> 
> I've been a DirecTV DVR subscriber for almost 3 yrs. I called yesterday to upgrade to HD, and they wanted to charge me $300 for the equipment. After complaining, they went down to $200 (makes me wonder how low they'll go if I keep negotiating, but I hate doing that!). I got an offer in the mail for Dish HD with free HD DVR, so now I'm considering switching to Dish. Here are my questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At the moment E* has 20 national HDs, 15 voom and four premiums for their $20.
At the moment D* has 20 national HDs, 4 "Extra" HDs (soon to be $5 extra) and 10 premiums for their $10 (soon to be $15 total).

And that doesn't count the usual rate increase at the beginning of the year.
D* has made more promises ... E* is just quietly adding channels.
I would not say that E* customers will be missing a lot of new HD.
A lot of the HD D* promises isn't available to anyone yet and E* will pick it up.

It's fun when people freeze one company as if they will never add a channel and believe the other company's 'forward looking statements' as if they were guarantees.


----------



## p316 (Sep 29, 2007)

i saw etv voom line up those channels are worhtless. to say it in a nice way. not to many people have heard of some of those channels ,like family rm, kung fu, just to name a few. so i will stick with dtv,the price has been right,even with the price went up this this year,unlike cable who goes up every six to a year. dish have so many fees. i had very few problem with my service.with the new hd are the ones we watch the most.

QUOTE=James Long;1172773]At the moment E* has 20 national HDs, 15 voom and four premiums for their $20.
At the moment D* has 20 national HDs, 4 "Extra" HDs (soon to be $5 extra) and 10 premiums for their $10 (soon to be $15 total).

And that doesn't count the usual rate increase at the beginning of the year.
D* has made more promises ... E* is just quietly adding channels.
I would not say that E* customers will be missing a lot of new HD.
A lot of the HD D* promises isn't available to anyone yet and E* will pick it up.

It's fun when people freeze one company as if they will never add a channel and believe the other company's 'forward looking statements' as if they were guarantees. [/QUOTE]


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Voom channels became exclusive to E* for most of the past 18 months. It would be like asking how many E* subscribers ever heard of the 101 or any of the unique religious channels on D* in SD. Us who follow the industry know most of the channels on both systems ... but I would not expect a random sample to know the names of Voom channels.


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

p316 said:


> i saw etv voom line up those channels are worhtless. to say it in a nice way. not to many people have heard of some of those channels ,like family rm, kung fu, just to name a few.


That is a silly statement. Who's heard of the Coffee House or WBNZ? Those are channels, what's on them is what's important. And just because you haven't heard of something doesn't make it bad. I've heard of Deuce Biggalo 2...a lot of people have. :nono:


----------



## jcf41 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am a Dish subscriber and have been happy with the service. I will give them until the end of the year to at least match or come close to the HD offerings of DirecTV, but if they do not then I will be a DirecTV subscriber in 2008.

Anyone else thinking of making the move?


----------



## daemon (Apr 24, 2006)

I might switch to verizon fios tv. I already have them for internet. I want to get a second HDTV and purchase either a vip622 or 722. I'm steamed about having to pay a second guide fee. :box: :flaiming

I'll look at alternatives when that day comes. I have been with E* since 2000 and this gouging makes me rethink my consumer loyalty.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I will stay with DISH till I see that they are making no head way in adding more national hd channels. IF the relaunch of DISH in full mpeg 4 doesn't happen by next spring, and I see that DISH is being bought out by ATT or another provider and thus no new hd is added, I will go to DIRECTV or maybe even GOD forbid: CABLE. I would rather not do either, since I've been with DISH for going on 11 years in January, and I own all 3 of my hd dvrs ( 2/622s and a 722)on my account, one 622 on my second account for my parents and a 501 on my third account for my aunt, but having no commitment on any of my accounts means I'm a free agent. I can always move to a better provider if I think that they can offer me more hd channels at a better price. I just hope that DISH stays under Charlie's control and he can pull something out of his hat to stay the hd leader till next spring .


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

HDMe said:


> My parents had DirecTV on two different times... and each time had horrible experiences with customer service/technical support when their receivers had problems. Both times they were told basically that they would have to buy new receivers to replace the ones that died in less than a month. For some reason they tried the 2nd time (accidentally because they meant to sign up with Dish like me)... and had the same poor experience.
> 
> I've had nothing but good experiences with Dish and with support... but I recognize that everyone's mileage may vary.


This would no longer happen as you do not buy Direct's equipment, the beauty of leasing is free replacement equipment.


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

greatwhitenorth said:


> Hi, Falconer!
> 
> 3) Alas, no again. FSNE and NESN are not on in HD yet. I don't even have a rumor as to when this will happen.


NESN is in HD on Direct as of today!


----------



## Cocoatreat (May 16, 2006)

i have no need to switch to d*. overall, i have been very happy with e*. i have been with them for over 10yrs & more hopefully. i can be patient, as i know hd will be with everyone by 2008!! thats when they HAVE to change. i'm not really into the sports, i like the movies. most of the d* is the west coast versions of the movie channels. i would like sci fi.. but if d* gets it.....e* will have it very soon! i do enjoy many of the voom channels. my locals are in hd... i'll just wait. & one day soon.....i hope that d* will stop using their exclusivity for sports. if that ended.....i think that e* would be the top. oh yeah...did i tell you that the 622 rocks!!


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll hold off until next year, I don't have any issues with E*.
But if they don't have SpeedTV HD by the kick off of the 08 F1 season, I will seriously look at switching.
I see D* just got Si-Fi HD, which I wouldn't mind, but Speed is the big one.


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

Cocoatreat said:


> i have no need to switch to d*. overall, i have been very happy with e*. i have been with them for over 10yrs & more hopefully. i can be patient, as i know hd will be with everyone by 2008!! thats when they HAVE to change. i'm not really into the sports, i like the movies. most of the d* is the west coast versions of the movie channels. i would like sci fi.. but if d* gets it.....e* will have it very soon! i do enjoy many of the voom channels. my locals are in hd... i'll just wait. & one day soon.....i hope that d* will stop using their exclusivity for sports. if that ended.....i think that e* would be the top. oh yeah...did i tell you that the 622 rocks!!


Everything will NOT be HD by 2008 or 2009. The mandate is to be digital. Not HD. E* & D* are both digital already.


----------



## natem50 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have had both D* and E*. The customer service with both leaves something to be desired. D* tends to be more open for discussion regarding discounts, etc. then E*. Biggest complaint I had with E* was that Indy locals in HD were supposed to be added a year ago and they have yet to deliver those.

However, E* does have the best equipment in my opinion. The ability to access DVR from second location is a huge bonus for me. E* allowed me to cut down my overall # of receivers with having dual room functionality.

E* has been the better provider for myself and they continue to add content (except for TBS-HD in time for the MLB playoffs). E* has also cost me less compared to D*.


----------

